# Craziest Places to Go Broody



## Sheepshape (May 21, 2019)

Seems to me that hens choose the oddest places to go broody. Recently had to kick one out from my lamb weighing scales where she had decided to sit.

Today I found this one




 

To be honest, I very nearly stepped on her.....she began screeching and grumbling as I almost placed my foot on her.

Why not post your pics. of totally inappropriate places to try to brood? I'm sure there are some real gems.

If, no that should be WHEN, my next hen sits on eggs/stones/fresh air I'll take a pic. I'd be interested  to see where other find their chickens!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 21, 2019)

My two fluffy butt hens go under one of the goat benchs, they get potty on all the time, but still nest there!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

I have a guinea hen nesting right next to a chicken coop. When I go in to Feed the chickens she screeches at me.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I have a guinea hen nesting right next to a chicken coop.


Yep, that's dense.

A second broody has chosen to go broody near my first.....the first is in this



 

Yes, she's to the left of the top of the mound.

The second has chosen the opposite corner



 

That's her in the bottom right corner...now protected by a sheep hurdle, as Old Girl with triplets has access to the shed and doesn't much like hens, but does like their food.

As for poor broody no 1 (who is sitting on nothing)....she has the Old Girl and 3 of these to contend with....



 

3 chicken coops, all the rest of the sheep shed and THIS is where they choose. 

Why did the chicken cross the road? Presumably she loved living dangerously.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

This is the third guinea nest, that I found. Something ate the eggs in the other two nests.  I was about to gather up the eggs up for the incubator when she decided to go sit on them. I have a trio, I call them the Looney Goonies.


----------

